# Palomino or flaxen chestnut?



## Skye2308 (11 October 2011)

hey,
im think of breeding skye next year and would love to have a palomino foal. but im not sure exactly what colour she is. she is down as palomino on her passport but looks very dark to me. i dont have her breeding so not sure what her lines are. but she looks almost haflinger. 

i know that breeding a cremello to a chesnut give a palomino foal usually. but if she is palomino what colour of stallion should i breed her with? i have posted my facebook below which has loads of photos because im new to this and not sure how to post pics on threads :/ if my facebook cant be viewed i have also posted my youtube account. 

im not just breeding for colour and no that isnt the main reason for breeding. any help would be great Thanks 


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...64026855652.2046048.1081024416&type=3&theater


http://www.youtube.com/user/skye2308?feature=mhee


----------



## Herts05 (11 October 2011)

Why don't you get a colour/dna sample done on her?
Can recommend a lovely Cremello stallion in Lincs. Crown's Wonder Pearl at Brackenspa Stud. 

Good Luck


----------



## eventrider23 (11 October 2011)

She looks to be a Haflinger to me which would make her a Palomino.


----------



## Skye2308 (11 October 2011)

does that cost alot? there is a cremello in ireland, which is where i am, called crown's Ace of pearl, but is 16.3.. so i think that would be to big for skye as she is only 14.1 :/ yeah i have heard of him. he looks lovely!!! see i dont know if i should go for natural or AI is it called.


----------



## SavingGrace (11 October 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			She looks to be a Haflinger to me which would make her a Palomino.
		
Click to expand...

Haffies are all chestnut


----------



## Ealana (11 October 2011)

All haffies are chestnut with flaxen mane and tail - and i'd deffo say shes a haffie   

When we were thinking about breeding ours we were told the Haffie gene was dominant to anything other than a homozygous coloured :\ good luck though and hope the breeding goes well  
xx


----------



## Skye2308 (11 October 2011)

Ealana said:



			All haffies are chestnut with flaxen mane and tail - and i'd deffo say shes a haffie   

When we were thinking about breeding ours we were told the Haffie gene was dominant to anything other than a homozygous coloured :\ good luck though and hope the breeding goes well  
xx
		
Click to expand...

did you breed yours? thats very interesting  so if i was to breed her and she is haffie or even part. she would transfer the chesnut and flaxen mane and tail to her offspring hopefully? see i have been looking at palomino and cremello stallions but there doesnt appear to be many in ireland that i have seen


----------



## s4sugar (11 October 2011)

Haffies colour breed the same as anything else.
They are chestnut with flaxen & pangare.
You could breed a palomino by using a cremello stallion but Haffie crosses can be a bit hit and miss type wise.


What would the plans be for any foal?
 TBH I would buy a foal as it is cheaper than breeding one especially with the mares breeding unknown and that way you get what you want.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			She looks to be a Haflinger to me which would make her a Palomino.
		
Click to expand...

It amazes me just how many people believe this. 

As others have said - she is (like all Haffys) flaxen chestnut. She has the pangare gene




			Pangare: Pangare is a modifier that acts by lightening certain portions of a horse's coat, usually the muzzle, the belly, the inner forearms and thighs, and sometimes even the chest or around the eyes. When it acts on a chestnut coat, the horse usually will have a flaxen mane and tail. It can act on any color, and varies in intensity. It is often found in pony and draft breeds, such as Haflingers, Fjords, Exmoors, 





This is Mitch, a handsome Haflinger gelding owned by a friend of mine, who exemplifies dramatic pangare shading






These Exmoor ponies show the effect of pangare on a bay coat
		
Click to expand...

http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics4.html

If you want a palomino - breed her to a creamello (chestnut horse with two copies of the cream gene).

The biggest problem will be finding the right creamello stallion, really excellent ones are few and far between. Always breed for conformation and temperament first, colour should come second. 


ETA, you beat me to it S4Sugar!


----------



## rhino (12 October 2011)

Other than a palomino, what sort of horse or pony would you like to end up with? Is it to keep or to sell?

IME Haffie crosses can vary tremendously in type so I would probably breed to something like an arab or a tb to reduce the variability. My personal choice would be tb - something like Electrum?
http://electrum-cremello-tb-uk.com/
Whatever colour that horse was he would appeal to me


----------



## Captainmouse (12 October 2011)

Roundhills blue moon is a cremello Arab stallion, sire to my beautiful buckskin


----------



## Potato! (12 October 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			She looks to be a Haflinger to me which would make her a Palomino.[/QUOTE

Haflingers are not Palomino but in fact Chestnut
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Potato! (12 October 2011)

I got a chestnut flaxen foal from my Haflinger mare but I put her to a Welsh sec D chestnut stallion with flaxen mane and tail.  

This has produced a fantastic young horse who comes in the top 3 in what ever class he enters in the showring. the pic of him is the foal in my signature,


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 October 2011)

This has produced a fantastic young horse who comes in the top 3 in what ever class he enters in the showring. the pic of him is the foal in my signature,
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to see some more photos of him. 

ETA, plus the sire and dam, if poss.


----------



## HandTS (12 October 2011)

I had my first foal this year she is Haflinger and we had her AI'ed with an Austrian bred Haflinger, truly blessed with the most adorable foal just like her mum.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (13 October 2011)

Hollysmum said:



			Haffies are all chestnut 

Click to expand...

This!
FDC


----------



## Potato! (13 October 2011)

This is her foal as a yearling winning his class


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 October 2011)

Lovely! 

You can definately see the bit of Welsh in him. It will be interesting to see how he matures.


----------



## Skye2308 (13 October 2011)

Hey guys.. Thanks for all the comments and advice. She/he would be kept and broke in to do just showjumping and ODE's and stuff. an all rounder really i hope. There is a stud up the road that has really good stallions, so might look into breeding her with one of them to get a horse out of her. having good conformation and jumping ability etc seems more important that the colour but we shall see 

He is gorgous. looks slightly finer than a full haflinger. no wonder he is winning all his classes hehe

Thanks again for the help and think everyone has come to the conclussion she is flaxen chesnut


----------

